# Vektor Schiff



## mailfor (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo!

hab gerade diese Seite gefunden: http://www.khulsey.com/demo_1howto.html 

nicht schlecht oder? Einfach unglaublich was das für eine Arbeit gewesen sein muss...

mfg
Michael


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Oktober 2004)

Habe es mal in die Creative Lounge verschoben.
Dieser Thread hat zwar nichts mit einer Problemstellung zu tun, 
aber ich fand diesen Link zu schade, um ihn ins Nirvana zu schicken.

Topic: Hammer


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Oktober 2004)

Sowas ist krank ... das kommt in meine Hall of Fame 

Btw:
Die 1600x730 Version ist viel zu klein ...


----------



## Digg-R- (6. Oktober 2004)

alter.... ^^   no comment


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Oktober 2004)

radde` hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Die 1600x730 Version ist viel zu klein ...


Auf jeden Fall! So kann man die ganzen Details gar nicht erkennen


----------



## Consti (6. Oktober 2004)

Bitte auch nicht die Hauptseite missachten:

http://www.khulsey.com/

Da sind noch weitere Schöne Grafiken drauf!


----------



## möp (6. Oktober 2004)

Wenn ich sowas sehe hab ich immer derbe Lust einen Job an den Nagel zu hängen und Straßenfeger zu werden...

Aber kann es sein das die Schiffsschraube verkertherum ist?


----------



## da_Dj (6. Oktober 2004)

Selten passiert es ... aber nun? Ja nun passiert es ... -Sprachlos-


----------



## Philip Kurz (6. Oktober 2004)

möp hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber kann es sein das die Schiffsschraube verkertherum ist?



Vielleicht ist es nur eine Kleinere zum manövrieren? Also, Schiffskenner
bitte hier melden


----------



## JojoS (28. Oktober 2004)

Einfach wahnsinn. Wieviel Arbeitszeit da wohl drinnstecken muss und was das alles kostet.


----------

